# Anyone have a daily smoothie to get certain nutrients into you quick and easily?



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

I've been thinking about making some type of "smoothie for health" for a while, as a way to get some good vitamins/minerals/nutrients into my body simply and all-at-once in a tasty-(hopefully) drink.

Anyone else thought about doing this? or actually doing this right now? what do you put in yours and what are you aiming to get into your body specifically through this smoothie/juice?


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I do. Sort of... I have a drink mix from Juice Plus that I mix with a glass of whole milk basicly every morning for bkfast. Its very tasty stuff


----------



## GreenSmoothie mama (Aug 28, 2008)

Pretty much any green smoothie with a variety of greens in it will give you a tremendously nutritious meal.

This is one that we drink regularly that is full of goodness:

2 Ripe Bananas
1 C Pineapple
1/4 C Goji Berries
1 C Soaked Chia Seed
1 Tbs Super Greens (spirulina, chlorella)
1/4 C Aloe Vera Juice (or fresh leaf)
Fresh mixed greens:
Kale, Spinach, Chard, Collard, Dandelion, etc... (equivalent of about 2 bunches of greens)
Water

You can get pretty much a boost of any type of vitamin/mineral/nutrient you wish by the greens you choose to add.


----------



## Sileree (Aug 15, 2006)

This sounds like a good idea. Anyone else have some recipes?


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Here's my favorite. Hoping to do it again soon once this pregnancy induced nausea passed:

2-3 cups dairy product (usually a mixture of yogurt, kefir, raw milk, etc.)
1 cup fruit
1-2 T. coconut oil (melted and allowed to cool a bit)
Honey
1-2 raw eggs

I know people also add greens, kelp powder, nutritional yeast, etc. but personally I can't stand the taste.


----------



## notneb (Aug 31, 2006)

This is the basic recipe I use. I switch it around depending on what produce I have on hand at the moment.

2 or 3 Tbsp Yogurt
2 Tbsp Ground Flaxseed
1-2 Bananas
1/2 c. frozen berries (or other fruit)
1 c. frozen spinach (or other greens - kale and collard greens are nice)
Enough water to mix, plus more to reach desired consistency


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

Here's my recipe I've been 'perfecting' for the past year or so. It is SO GOOD. It's really sweet and dessert-like, akin to drinking ice cream (I think).







: It notice a big difference in how I feel, and I don't get the munchies as bad in the afternoon when I get my green smoothies...My kids can't get enough of this one (they are 1 and 3)

Several generous handfuls of raw spinach
Water to blend
1.5-2 bananas
1/2 can of coconut milk
baby-spoon full of spirulina
Sprinkle of cinnamon
Sprinkle of vanilla extract

Here's what I do (I only have a hand blender thingy): Wash spinach, stuff into big mason jar, add maybe 4 inches or so of water. Blend until liquid form. Add banana, blend until smooth and liquidy. With a butter knife, stir in the spirulina until it's well mixed, then add the cinn. and vanilla. (if you pour the spirulina and cinn. in at the same time, it makes little 'bitter balls' LOL that's what my 3 y/o calls them...the two powders ball up together against the cold liquid and then there are beads of 'bitter' floating around in your smoothie.) I add the coconut milk last and stir it in well.

Yum.

I am going to throw this out there bc I found it weird,, but good to know: I always drink it right away. It's cool from the water and stuff, but not COLD. For some reason, if the banana has been refridgerated or if I refridgerate a leftover portion and drink it in a couple hours, it gives me a stomach ache. Like my tummy literally aches from drinking the combo really cold. Weird, huh?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dogmom327* 
Here's my favorite. Hoping to do it again soon once this pregnancy induced nausea passed:

2-3 cups dairy product (usually a mixture of yogurt, kefir, raw milk, etc.)
1 cup fruit
1-2 T. coconut oil (melted and allowed to cool a bit)
Honey
1-2 raw eggs

I know people also add greens, kelp powder, nutritional yeast, etc. but personally I can't stand the taste.

dear god. I would never add greens to that.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

our daily fave is an entire bunch of celery and an entire bunch of parsley juiced. We add 2-3 bananas, coconut oil, raw almond butter and frozen fruit.

Some other wonderful combos:

2 bananas, water, several handfulls of spinach and a bag of frozen cherries.

2 cups fresh grapefruit juice, a bunch of kale, a pear and a back of frozen raspeberries.

2 cups water, 4 cups spinach, pineapple, peach and 2 bananas.

you can just do fruit with water and greens powder (I like some kind of fat too) if you dont' want to mess with the fresh greens. There are alot of different kinds out there that are very high quality. May be something to think about.

Also adding things like maca, salba, chia, hempseeds and the like will boost the nutrient profile of your smoothie.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

non-green versions:

2 frozen bananas, coconut water and meat from a young thai coconut, cinnamon, honey and raw almond butter. This is the best milkshake ever.

raw milk, raw butter, raw eggs, frozen strawberries and honey. I like to throw hempseeds in there.

Raw milk, raw honey, frozen banana, walnuts and frozen strawberries. If you omit the milk and just blend frozen banana and frozen strawberries with honey and add walnuts at the end it's like a banana split.

coconut milk, frozen cherries, frozen bananas, vanilla bean, raw honey and cacao nibs. (think cherry garcia!)

2 cups are so of fresh carrot juice, 4 frozen bananas, handful of walnuts, chai spice and pumpkin pie spice. This tastes like pumpkin ice cream.

There are so many possibilities! Play!


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
dear god. I would never add greens to that.

Why? I mean is there some list of ingredients that are supposed to go together and that don't?

I don't eat raw eggs at all because they make me sick. I usually do greens (right now I have lots of spinach) water, bananas, and some other fruit. I like to add nut butter for protein.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *425lisamarie* 
Why? I mean is there some list of ingredients that are supposed to go together and that don't?
.

I was just affirming her experience. The idea of greens in that (and I crave greens in EVERYTHING) is just too much-even for me.







It wouldn't hurt you, but I can't imagine that anyone would be clamoring for more!

To me the sweetness of greens goes naturally with the fruit. Not so much with the dairy-but to each his own!


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
dear god. I would never add greens to that.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
I was just affirming her experience. The idea of greens in that (and I crave greens in EVERYTHING) is just too much-even for me.







It wouldn't hurt you, but I can't imagine that anyone would be clamoring for more!

To me the sweetness of greens goes naturally with the fruit. Not so much with the dairy-but to each his own!

Oh LOL yeah that would make me gag lol. Some people say there are no nos about greens with other things but i've never had a problem with it. I don't eat do dairy or eggs anyways so i guess that solves my problem!


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
non-green versions:

2 frozen bananas, coconut water and meat from a young thai coconut, cinnamon, honey and raw almond butter. This is the best milkshake ever.

raw milk, raw butter, raw eggs, frozen strawberries and honey. I like to throw hempseeds in there.

Raw milk, raw honey, frozen banana, walnuts and frozen strawberries. If you omit the milk and just blend frozen banana and frozen strawberries with honey and add walnuts at the end it's like a banana split.

coconut milk, frozen cherries, frozen bananas, vanilla bean, raw honey and cacao nibs. (think cherry garcia!)

2 cups are so of fresh carrot juice, 4 frozen bananas, handful of walnuts, chai spice and pumpkin pie spice. This tastes like pumpkin ice cream.

There are so many possibilities! Play!

These all sound so good!







:


----------



## GreenSmoothie mama (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *425lisamarie* 
Some people say there are no nos about greens with other things but i've never had a problem with it.

I don't believe there to be any no nos about adding greens to anything! Well, taste is a preference but I'm addressing food combining.

That's another beauty about greens is that you can combine them with anything since they don't have any of the "bad" food combining properties such as lots of sugar (carbohydrates) or excessive fats.


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

I love doing health smoothies! I like trying different things from time to time. Here's what I'm doing now that I'm in love with-- I just started making homemade kefir with raw cow milk, so I do about two cups of my kefir, about a cup of frozen organic berries, blend and strain out the berry seeds, then blend in two egg yolks, and about two tablespoons of coconut oil.







: It's so good and it's a full breakfast (for a pregnant mama!) and it gives me lots of get-up-and-go energy in the morning!

Me personally, I can't stand the greens when I'm pregnant.







I like doing green juice when I'm not pregnant though.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

ditto that. they can go with anything. Doesn't mean they should.


----------



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

Great ideas in this thread!

For those of you that add greens...Do you do anything to the greens or just wash and add? I haven't added them to a smoothie but I added Kale in with other items I was juicing yesterday. Even a little bit of Kale overpowered the entire juice and no one in the family liked it.


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

This may repeat some things in other threads:

Water (no juice or milk and only water works just fine)
Kefir (optional)
bananas
Berries (strawberries a must)
bee pollen
Royal jelly (for energy)
Chia seeds!!!!
Sea greens (spirulina, chlorella)
Hemp protien powder
handful spinach greens (if you are going to add greens, spinach seeems to be the mildest)


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
non-green versions:

2 frozen bananas, coconut water and meat from a young thai coconut, cinnamon, honey and raw almond butter. This is the best milkshake ever.

coconut milk, frozen cherries, frozen bananas, vanilla bean, raw honey and cacao nibs. (think cherry garcia!)

2 cups are so of fresh carrot juice, 4 frozen bananas, handful of walnuts, chai spice and pumpkin pie spice. This tastes like pumpkin ice cream.

There are so many possibilities! Play!

Thanks for these ideas. I am going to try these to see if they will help w/ my bs dive in the evening.


----------



## AaronsMommy (Nov 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *425lisamarie* 
I like to add nut butter for protein.

My son doesn't like texture if I add any kind of homemade nut butter, has anyone ever tried adding nut milks instead of water (almond milk, maybe?)


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dbsam* 
Great ideas in this thread!

For those of you that add greens...Do you do anything to the greens or just wash and add? I haven't added them to a smoothie but I added Kale in with other items I was juicing yesterday. Even a little bit of Kale overpowered the entire juice and no one in the family liked it.

juicing them is very different than blending them. I will say though to start you may want to make sure there are a couple of bananas in there as they really mellow out the green taste. Citrus can do it too.

So...yeah. Without knowing the rest of your recipe my recommendation is to add bananas.


----------



## GreenSmoothie mama (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
So...yeah. Without knowing the rest of your recipe my recommendation is to add bananas.

Yep, bananas are a fantastic "neutralizer" to balance out the complex flavor of the greens.

While Kale is considered a more mild green, for most people who don't regularly eat greens in their diet, its flavor can be overpowering. As you consume more greens you get used to their "bitterness" and come to appreciate it like fine wine. When I started my green smoothies I did about 2/3 fruit to 1/3 greens. Now my smoothies are 70-80% greens and I love them!


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AaronsMommy* 
My son doesn't like texture if I add any kind of homemade nut butter, has anyone ever tried adding nut milks instead of water (almond milk, maybe?)

I use almond milk a lot, though I don't know nutritionally the difference between the "milk" from it and the nut butter itself.

And about the greens overpowering flavor....I find that as stated banana works very well, and also a pinch of cinnamon. For some reason (for me at least) if I add a dash of some spice it works great. This won't work of course if you are making an orange smoothie or something of course. My favorite smoothie is bananas, greens, water/almond milk, almond butter, cinnamon. I sometimes add cherries or blueberries though for some reason I'm not really in to fruit much lately


----------



## Shonahsmom (Mar 23, 2004)

I make a smoothie every morning for dd and myself.

I keep it pretty simple: a cup or two of frozen fruit (we keep frozen pineapples, strawberries, blueberries, mango and peaches in the house for this), a fresh banana, a few splashes of 100% juice and 1/2 cup or so of yogurt in the blender.

I also keep a bag of washed spinach in the freezer and I throw in a handful of that and I can't taste it at all. I also throw in a dose of Floradix here and there.


----------



## mama1803 (Mar 4, 2008)

few handfuls of fresh baby spinach
banana
ground flax
agave nectar
water to blend
ice

Sorry I can't provide exact measurements, I'm bad about measuring when I prepare food. I've played around with the above combination to find what I like best.


----------



## Margarita26 (Apr 13, 2005)

hi i havent had time to read through all the replies so i dont know if anyone else said this but my new favorite thing to put in smoothies is avocado! its so good.

like i put frozen berried, a banana and half an avocado and some juice or milk/yogurt. my son (3) loves it too which is good because he wont eat avocado otherwise.


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crunchy_mama* 
Thanks for these ideas. I am going to try these to see if they will help w/ my bs dive in the evening.

Quoting myself to say I tried one of the smoothies yesterday that FF recommended and it did the trick for my bs. I modified it to what we had on hand-- It ended up being 1 can coco. milk, handful of strawberries, handful of walnuts and handful of cocoa nibs and a dash of vanilla(it would have been perfect if I could have added honey but was still very yummy). It did the trick keeping my bs up. I will be adding this to my afternoon.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

I have just started adding raw eggs to our smoothies, and we actually have started eating raw eggs a lot, in homemade mayo too. Just a question, is there any reason to limit the number of raw eggs in a day for the kiddos? They really love the smoothies, and the eggs give good texture and add so much nutrition, but I am just checking in to make sure I don't go overboard. Is there any reason I might want to limit the number of raw eggs in a day? (And yes, they need to gain weight.)

We eat cooked eggs too, at breakfast usually and then in baked goods.


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

Are these recipes considered one serving? That seems like a LOT to drink.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

depends. My recipes make about a half gallon give or take. If it's our am smoothie it makes about 10 ounces per kid and a pint for each adult.

When I green smoothie feast though, it's two meals. Was that clear as mud?


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

I haven't been making them lately, but when I did here's what went into mine:

1 scoop greens (we use Spectra Greens or Frog Greens)
1 scoop protein powder
1T bee pollen
2T ground flax seeds
maybe 20 almonds
plain or vanilla yogurt (or even kefir)
orange juice, cherry juice, or water (I like it with water, DH likes it with orange juice, and the kids love cherry juice)
I would also add whatever oils we were taking (cod liver, coconut, or flax oil) to this mix
Various frozen fruits (strawberries, peaches, raspberries, bananas for the DH and kids, etc. . .)
Then blend it all up and drink! For the kids if they didn't drink it all I would just pour it into popsicle trays and they would eat it later.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momofmine* 
I have just started adding raw eggs to our smoothies, and we actually have started eating raw eggs a lot, in homemade mayo too. Just a question, is there any reason to limit the number of raw eggs in a day for the kiddos? They really love the smoothies, and the eggs give good texture and add so much nutrition, but I am just checking in to make sure I don't go overboard. Is there any reason I might want to limit the number of raw eggs in a day? (And yes, they need to gain weight.)

We eat cooked eggs too, at breakfast usually and then in baked goods.

My DS loves raw eggs on his rice in the morning (and sometimes afternoon and evening too). I don't limit his consumption of them at all, however I do run them under water and somewhat wash them before cracking them just in case there is something on the shell and I try to crack them on the counter instead of the bowl I'm going to serve them in (I guess the salmonella is on the shell and since I'm not cooking them I don't want to take any chances no matter how slight). We get our eggs delivered from a farm every week, so if the week is almost over and we still have a couple eggs left I tend not to let him eat them raw until we get fresh eggs. I can't think of any reason you should limit your children's consumption of eggs, raw or fresh, as long as they are getting a varied diet that includes plenty of fresh fruits and veggies.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks, because my kids have been getting like two raw eggs a day this week, and then some cooked too. Yes, we get them from a local farmer too, where the chickens are impeccably cared for. I do wash them also if I am doing them raw.


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
depends. My recipes make about a half gallon give or take. If it's our am smoothie it makes about 10 ounces per kid and a pint for each adult.

When I green smoothie feast though, it's two meals. Was that clear as mud?









Seriously... interesting. I can drink the whole blender full by myself, easily. If it is for a meal I generally have other things with it. I have been trying the smoothies for a snack as of late, as a snack I can get not quite 2 servings. I put in 1 can coconut milk (NOT lite), 1/4 c cocoa nibs, walnuts, and a handful of strawberries and 1/2 t of maca powder. I guess that is about 1000 calories- or 500 per snack.


----------



## AaronsMommy (Nov 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treemom2* 
I can't think of any reason you should limit your children's consumption of eggs, raw or fresh

Do you worry at all about the saturated fat and cholesterol in the egg yolk? I try to limit my little guy to 2-3 servings of egg per week, but it is tough sometimes since we are vegetarian and eggs are such a great source of protein.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AaronsMommy* 
Do you worry at all about the saturated fat and cholesterol in the egg yolk? I try to limit my little guy to 2-3 servings of egg per week, but it is tough sometimes since we are vegetarian and eggs are such a great source of protein.

No, I worry more about processed foods, sugars, and processed carbs. I have no worries about my children eating whole foods. Also, from my readings, eggs that come from free range hens are lower in the "bad fats" than eggs that come from factory farms.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

nak
I have heard that raw egg will bind with biotin. A b vitamin


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 
nak
I have heard that raw egg will bind with biotin. A b vitamin

From what I've read it is the raw egg white which when eaten in excess can cause a biotin deficiency. However, the egg yolk is very rich in biotin so as long as you are eating the whole egg and not just the whites, you are okay and probably won't get a deficiency.

Oops, just read on Mr Mercola's website that if you are eating a lot of raw eggs, you might want to increase your consumption of the yolks once in a while just to balance the egg whites you've been eating. . .


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 
nak
I have heard that raw egg will bind with biotin. A b vitamin

That's interesting, because we were just talking about needing biotin for gut healing on another thread. I wonder then if I should cut back some of the raw egg white. I wonder what they mean by too much, like is 2 raw eggs a day and 2 cooked eggs a day reasonable.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

It looks like Mercola has revised his recommendations a few times about raw eggs. Not sure if this is the most current or not:

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/ar.../raw-eggs.aspx


----------



## Annie44 (Oct 19, 2008)

I drink the shaklee energizer mixed with milk.


----------



## esmicosaquehago (Oct 24, 2008)

MMMM I love smoothies. I have them 3-4 times a week, usually for breakfast. I don't follow a recipe, but I use plain or vanilla yogurt, a ripe banana, and some frozen berries (I have blackberries and raspberries - the blackberries are from the store but the raspberries I picked myself







). I will also add a little juice sometimes, honey, and cinnamon. If I feel like I need it, I will empty out a probiotic gelcap or two as well. Blend and serve! I don't need ice because of the berries.


----------



## paakbaak (Jan 24, 2007)

i tried making our normal smoothie with spinach inside...and we loved it! my son wont eat spinach in any way imaginable...and he drank it all!!!!! thank you thank you!!

i`ve heard of mixing lettuce in there also? any kind?
avocado?
parceley?
cilantro?
basil?


----------



## paakbaak (Jan 24, 2007)

one more thing...
can i make a green smoothie and take it with me? i mean, not drink it inmediately. like putting it in a jug and taking it to the park for my son to drink a couple of hours later? maybe something that would keep it cool?


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

we did parsley today, just a few of them (the smoothie was def. not 'green' it was pink.lol) since it was our first smoothie like this and I want to slowly add more greens as the kids and i get used to the taste.. I was not lovin the parsley taste, I can't imagine having more in there!

Was it spinach that has the least 'green' taste? My kids don't eat veggies at all so to all of a sudden throw in that flavour into a berry smoothie it's goin to be tough.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

romaine and cilantro I find to be overpowering. *I* think that spinach, celery, parsley and kale are the best ones to start with. Actually spinach and kale are the best to start with from a mild-tasting perspective. I love parsley and put a TON in there but I've been doing green smoothies for years. IT may not be a great starter.

Just make sure you have enough bananas or citrus in there to cover it and then gradually increase the amounts of green.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Celery is crisp and fresh when we make juice. We LOVE beets when we juice. It makes everything, and I mean e.v.e.r.y.t.h.i.n.g. RED. So, you can add more greens and it still looks fairly red (reddish brown). When ds helps, he drinks more.

Pat


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

MMm I'm craving a smoothie now.

My fav right now is
1 banana
1 cup OJ
2 cups spinach/kale

I often add 1 banana plus whatever fruit I have like apples, pears, berries, peaches, strawberries. Fresh or frozen. Then juice or kefir (water kefir because I'm trying to stay away from dairy and soy). Concentrated cherry juice is extra yummy. Then hemp protein. Then 2 cups spinach or kale. Those seem to be the two greens that don't throw the taste off. A raw egg yolk added makes it a satisfying meal but I don't like to use animal products right now because they make me fat.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Ok, today I have been researching this idea of acid causing and alkaline causing foods.

I found these interesting lists of acid and alkaline foods:
http://www.thewolfeclinic.com/acidalkfoods.html
http://www.essense-of-life.com/info/foodchart.htm
http://www.liferesearchuniversal.com/acid.html
http://www.energiseforlife.com/list_...line_foods.php

Everything seems to indicate that we need more "alkaline" foods (80% of our diet), because "too much" acidity causes illness. But, this doesn't make sense to me! Since, "good bacteria" grow in acid, and candida grows in a more alkaline gut. So, what do you think about this idea?

Pat


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I think there are many factors that affect whether a food is acid or alkaline forming. I think different bodies react differently based on metabolic types, blood chemistry, constitution etc. I'm not sure there is a fixed answer. Also different areas of the body do have different pH's.

Anecdotally I was at my most acidic on a raw vegan diet, my most alkaline on the SCD (heavy fat, lots of cooked meat and veggies.) If there was a formula it wouldn't have worked in my case!

Others however become far more alkaline removing meat....who knows? There is more here than can easily be classified.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Humph.









Pat


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, you and I BOTH know that emotions can change pH, so clearly it is about far more than what you put in. That may lay a basic foundation, but in my case I was more stable, grounded and happy on the SCD, so perhaps that was the difference? So my emotions (which were affected by my chemistry for sure) kinda tipped the scales. Maybe? Who knows! All I'm saying is that there's more than pure science when it comes to this.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

I have wondered about that acid/alkaline thing too. FF, how did you know you were more acid/alkaline on the two different diets? Is there a way to test that in your urine or something?

And, back to the raw eggs, so what do you all think about the raw eggs? Is it okay to eat the whole egg raw daily? Should we be separating out the yolks?

It just makes more sense to me that a food in its while form is more nutritious, and if there are certain things that bind nutrients, maybe that has a reason?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

urine testing.

I personally do the whole egg and eat more than one a day. I'm with ya on the whole food thing.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momofmine* 
And, back to the raw eggs, so what do you all think about the raw eggs? Is it okay to eat the whole egg raw daily? Should we be separating out the yolks?

It just makes more sense to me that a food in its while form is more nutritious, and if there are certain things that bind nutrients, maybe that has a reason?

We only eat our friend's free-range chicken eggs raw. But, only weekly, at most. I'm all for eating whole eggs though. One a day for an adult, seems moderate. So, maybe add one to the smoothie that you all share daily?

I believe the protein is beneficial from the white, and does have benefits when yolks are eaten together related to cholesterol, iirc. I just read that the cooking of egg whites disables this binding of biotin.

Excellent sources of biotin include chard, tomatoes, romaine lettuce, and carrots. Very good sources include almonds, chicken eggs, onions, cabbage, cucumber, and cauliflower. Good sources includes goat's milk, cow's milk, raspberries, strawberries, halibut, oats, and walnuts.
http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?t...trient&dbid=42

So, maybe increase other sources of biotin and eat your eggs raw, if that is easiest.

Pat


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

As far as "whole foods" I think there are many instances where we only eat one part of a plant because another part of it is toxic. I trust Mercola's suggestion on it and just eat the yolk.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I would agree if it were a plant.







That is like saying it's more beneficial to drink skim milk than whole. Eggs are in a package for a reason...that's my perspective anyway.


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm curious, are we all talking about chicken eggs or other types of eggs? I'm wondering if chicken eggs are a traditional food. I have not looked into eating other types of raw eggs and the possible positive or negative effects.


----------



## paakbaak (Jan 24, 2007)

sorry, haven`t eaten a raw egg...i don`t think i could take it...

going back to the green things in smoothies ofr a moment...can i freeze spinach leaves for the smoothies? should i take them out a while before making it? thanks and sorry for not continuing with the conversation, i have no idea!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MoonStarFalling* 
I'm curious, are we all talking about chicken eggs or other types of eggs? I'm wondering if chicken eggs are a traditional food. I have not looked into eating other types of raw eggs and the possible positive or negative effects.

I'm talking chicken, duck, quail etc. And, no. I don't think chicken's are a "traditional" food if you follow the paleo style of eating (no wild chickens that I know of they were eating eggs though as far as I know) but they are traditional in the sense that many cultures do raise chickens and have for quite some time.


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

I wish I could eat the whole egg raw. I usually only eat the yolks. I am very allergic to egg whites, but not yolks. Do you know how many egg yolks it takes to make an egg salad sandwich?


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Does everyone here that makes smoothies have a vitamix, or does your blender handle kale and other veggies?


----------



## LilMamiBella (Nov 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GreenSmoothie mama* 
Pretty much any green smoothie with a variety of greens in it will give you a tremendously nutritious meal.

This is one that we drink regularly that is full of goodness:

2 Ripe Bananas
1 C Pineapple
1/4 C Goji Berries
1 C Soaked Chia Seed
1 Tbs Super Greens (spirulina, chlorella)
1/4 C Aloe Vera Juice (or fresh leaf)
Fresh mixed greens:
Kale, Spinach, Chard, Collard, Dandelion, etc... (equivalent of about 2 bunches of greens)
Water

You can get pretty much a boost of any type of vitamin/mineral/nutrient you wish by the greens you choose to add.


I'd like to do this smoothie and I bought chia seeds. How much of chia seed and water to soak? Soak for how long?


----------



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AaronsMommy* 
Do you worry at all about the saturated fat and cholesterol in the egg yolk? I try to limit my little guy to 2-3 servings of egg per week, but it is tough sometimes since we are vegetarian and eggs are such a great source of protein.

kids need cholesterol. cholesterol is essential for proper brain growth and function. mother's milk is one of the richest sources of cholesterol, regardless of the mother's diet. so i wouldn't worry about the cholesterol. and i don't worry about saturated fat, because i don't think saturated fat is unhealthy if it comes from animals eating their natural diet and living a healthy lifestyle, not factory farmed.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Bumping.

Pat


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

I've been wanting to start doing green juicing but I can't seem to find time in the day to get anything done, and all these things keep going by the wayside. I procrastinate because I don't have "time" to figure out how to do it.


----------



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momofmine* 
I've been wanting to start doing green juicing but I can't seem to find time in the day to get anything done, and all these things keep going by the wayside. I procrastinate because I don't have "time" to figure out how to do it.









Here is a good demo for a simple but good green smoothie.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-stA...eature=related


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

Ironic that this is bumped. I used green smoothies for my breakfast for at least a couple of years, all through my last pregnancy I lived off of them. However, this pregnancy I haven't been able to stomach them. I am trying again today but for some crazy pregnancy reason it has got an odd taste to me. I just don't understand it I have done the same thing so many times before.


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momofmine* 
I've been wanting to start doing green juicing but I can't seem to find time in the day to get anything done, and all these things keep going by the wayside. I procrastinate because I don't have "time" to figure out how to do it.









I would recommend you start with a combination of approximaltely 60% celery, 30% parsley, 20% cucumber or zucchini and a little carrot (optional). I know that doesn't add up to 100% without the carrot!


----------



## alison77 (May 26, 2004)

quick response to the person who asked about using frozen greens - i will often freeze leftover baby spinach to use in smoothies and find that i can't tell the difference. it works great & i feel great not wasting any greens . . . .

great ideas here, thanks!


----------



## amma_mama (May 20, 2008)

OK, I have tried my first green smoothie...and survived! I have always done fruit smoothies, but never with greens...the thought made me want to gag!








But after reading this thread, I immediately got up and changed for life...Ok, I was "gentle" with amount of spinach (one petite handful), but I had to start somewhere. It turned my normally pink smoothie to brown, but otherwise it tastes pretty much the same. I used, for a single serving (did not want to go overboard the first time









1.5 bananas
5-6 strawberries
Spoonful of flax seed
Handful of spinach
Some milk

I did see the debate at the beginning of the thread re dairy and spinach, but since that is how I am used to having my smoothie, I thought I would stick to it...and it is fine...

Tomorrow I will "up" the amount of spinach (maybe a manly-man's handful) and go from there!

Thanks ladies for the inspiration!


----------



## jimblejamble (May 18, 2007)

1 banana
A bunch of strawberries
A handful of blueberries
A little orange juice
Handful of spinach
Spoonfull or two of whole flax seeds and wheat germ
Sometimes I'll throw in some almonds or walnuts
Ice

You can put yogurt in there if you want some extra protein but dairy tends to plug up my sinuses so I don't put any.


----------



## alleybcat (Aug 9, 2005)

My son is a very very picky eater. BUT, he will drink his smoothie every single day. He usually drinks it for lunch and finishes it with dinner.

about 1 cup of lowfat vanilla yogurt
1 banana
some strawberries and blueberries (frozen, about 1 cup)
another piece of fruit or some more frozen fruit
2 heaping spoons of ground flax
a splash of OJ to loosen it up

I really really want to put some spinach in there, as he eats NO veggies, but I am so afraid of him freaking out. 3 year olds!!!


----------



## amma_mama (May 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alleybcat* 
My son is a very very picky eater. BUT, he will drink his smoothie every single day. He usually drinks it for lunch and finishes it with dinner.

about 1 cup of lowfat vanilla yogurt
1 banana
some strawberries and blueberries (frozen, about 1 cup)
another piece of fruit or some more frozen fruit
2 heaping spoons of ground flax
a splash of OJ to loosen it up

I really really want to put some spinach in there, as he eats NO veggies, but I am so afraid of him freaking out. 3 year olds!!!

If you only sneak in a small handful of spinach, he will not even taste it, though it will change the color of the shake.

We are on Day 3 of green smoothies and 4yo DD loves it. I was not going to let her know about the spinach, but she caught me this morning and asked why I was putting spinach in. I told her I "always" did (well, for two days I "always" did







). At first she said she did not want it, but as soon as I asked her if she wanted to "race", she gulped it down in seconds







...then followed it with a sheet of nori (seaweed).


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Great thread








Time to star juicing and making smoothies again!


----------



## AlwaysByMySide (May 4, 2007)

I love my green smoothies.









My go-to is 1/2 cup of yogurt, 2 cups of spinach, 1 cup of blueberries, 1 cup of strawberries, and enough citrus or watermelon to give it more "liquid".

The nutrients in greens are MUCH better absorbed in your body when they are beaten to a pulp.


----------



## dfunk98 (Jul 14, 2005)

i'm a vegetarian, tandem nursing mama. i was taking my prenatals + cal/mag/zinc, b complex (i'm deficient), flax oil and evening primrose everyday, until about 4 months ago bc for some reason swallowing the pills started making me gag-was never a great pill-taker. well, i'd really like to start taking my vits again, but maybe in a liquid, and adding it to a smoothie everyday. advice: do you mamas drink these everyday? for breakfast? with breakfast? when do i do this and can anyone recommend a really great liquid vit or brand? thanks!!


----------



## jimblejamble (May 18, 2007)

Another thing I want to try doing is juicing carrots and adding raw egg(s) to my smoothies. I try to eat very little dairy so the eggs would be for protein and B-vitamins. Does anyone else add raw egg to their smoothie? What combinations do you like to use to mask the taste (if there is any) of the egg?


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

Raw egg yolk is delicious. Tastes like vanilla so you don't have to mask it with anything.


----------



## AlwaysByMySide (May 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dfunk98* 
advice: do you mamas drink these everyday? for breakfast? with breakfast? when do i do this and can anyone recommend a really great liquid vit or brand? thanks!!

No advice on the liquid vitamins, but I drink one every day, as a breakfast.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm curious about the oxygenation that occurs when making a smoothie. I understand with juicing, the auger is preferred due to less oxygenation of the nutrients than the centrifuge (which I own).







So, when I zap my smoothie with the Vitamix and it turns out foamy and airy, have I caused damage to the nutrients?!?!?

Pat


----------



## Sativarain1 (Feb 27, 2003)

I'd be curious as to a liquid type vitamin as well, I cannot handle swallowing pills well either.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
I'm curious about the oxygenation that occurs when making a smoothie. I understand with juicing, the auger is preferred due to less oxygenation of the nutrients than the centrifuge (which I own).







So, when I zap my smoothie with the Vitamix and it turns out foamy and airy, have I caused damage to the nutrients?!?!?

Pat

That's a good point, Pat. I wonder about that too. I wonder what PB would say. I was thinking about buying a VitaMix too.

We also put raw eggs in pretty much all of our smoothies. Because we are't doing yogurt right now, the egg adds an awesome consistency/texture to it. Very yummy. I use the whole egg.


----------



## Viola41 (Feb 4, 2009)

When I started w/ green smoothies, I eased in with a drink that's maybe like a "mudslide" or something like that (sans alcohol, of course!). I used about a cup of almond milk, some sweetened cocoa powder (or you can use unsweetened cocoa and add your own sweetener), a little vanilla, a dash of sea salt (I find I sometimes like sea salt in my smoothies for some reason, maybe because of the greens), and then a couple of handfuls of spinach and about a half of banana (or a full one). Maybe a few ice cubes, too.

I also like using the containers of Coconut-based non-dairy beverage I've found in Whole Foods...called something like "So Delicious." It's less fat than just using regular coconut milk, though often I will just add a few tablespoons of regular coconut milk to add creaminess/fat to smoothies. Or, I like using vanilla-based hemp milk and orange juice in green smoothies to give them sort of a creamsicle taste.


----------



## dfunk98 (Jul 14, 2005)

we've been doing a daily smoothie for the last 2 days now (wow!!). no specific recipes, just what i have on hand, but i wanted to update my comments on the liquid vitamin.
i just bought nature's plus source of life's women's liquid. it "berrylicious" flavor and i really like the pleasant taste it gives the smoothie. it also has some greens in it, although i would like to get a good quality greens powder, too. i love spinach, and i don't mind adding it to the smoothie, but then there's just less of it for me to eat,








what i've been doing is putting everything in the blender (yogurt, banana, splash of juice), then adding floradix, and udo's oil. i blend it all with some ice and then pour some into my kids' cups (they're new to smoothies, so we're easing in to it). then i pour my vits in, blend again and i'm all set. it fills 3/4 of my 12 oz cup. i drink it at breakfast, but i like having some cereal of something in the am, so i don't want to make too big a smoothie.
i like the idea of making them into popsicles too, and adding some almond butter and flax seeds. thanks for all the info.

so, if anyone can recommend a good greens powder, i'm all ears!!


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dfunk98* 
so, if anyone can recommend a good greens powder, i'm all ears!!

I love Garden of Life perfect Food. I think it is one of the best green powders.


----------



## dfunk98 (Jul 14, 2005)

just came back from the health food store-empty handed. the guy there said green powders shouldn't be mixed with smoothies bc it negates the effects. anyone care to weigh in?


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
I'm curious about the oxygenation that occurs when making a smoothie. I understand with juicing, the auger is preferred due to less oxygenation of the nutrients than the centrifuge (which I own).







So, when I zap my smoothie with the Vitamix and it turns out foamy and airy, have I caused damage to the nutrients?!?!?


Hey! I found my answer: http://renegadehealth.com/blog/victo...pits-and-more/

Apparently, the fiber in smoothies slows the oxidation. Thus you can store a smoothie for 2-3 days in the refrigerator; but juice must be consumed immediately, it sounds like.

Pat


----------

